# Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?



## Administrator (5. Mai 2007)

*Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Ganon2000 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

Ich interessiere mich ein bisschen für Football, genauer gesagt die NFL Europe und Frankfurt Galaxy. Daher kenn ich natürlich auch die Regeln so halbwegs. Und dank Wii Sports hab ich mir auch mal eine Zusammenfassung der Baseballregeln durchgelesen.   
Also, ich hab "interessiere mich dafür, kenne aber nicht alle Regeln" angekreuzt. Das hier nur zur Erläuterung, wie diese Antwort einzuschätzen ist.


----------



## dornado (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

also ich interessiere mich schon dafür vor allem auch für football, was ich auch im rL und am pc spiele!


----------



## ich98 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*



			
				dornado am 07.05.2007 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich interessiere mich schon dafür vor allem auch für football, was ich auch im rL und am pc spiele!



Basketball ist recht interessant und kenne auch die meisten Regeln.
Bei Football weiß ich so die Grundregeln, aber so wirklich spannend finde ich es nicht.


----------



## TBrain (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

American Football ist cool   Ich hab mir in den letzten Jahren eigentlich immer den Super Bowl angesehen. Die deutschen oder europäischen Mannschaften interessieren mich allerdings eher weniger.

...und Baseball? kann man die Regeln überhaupt verstehen? Ich hab mal versucht den Wiki-Artikel dazu zu lesen. Hab's nicht bis zum Ende geschafft


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

also, ich kenne die regeln UND interessiere mich dafür - außer baseball    da kenn ich die regeln so HALBwegs, weiß aber icht genau, wie die punkte gezählt werden. und beim football kenn ich in paar feinheiten nicht so gut.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

[X] Ich interessiere mich für Basketball aber kaum für Football und kein bisschen für Baseball. Ich kenne die Regeln von Basketball, die Grundlagen von Football und nur das aller-, allernötigste von Baseball. 

Was soll ich jetzt ankreuzen?  

SSA


----------



## KONNAITN (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*



			
				TBrain am 07.05.2007 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Baseball? kann man die Regeln überhaupt verstehen?


Jedenfalls nicht allein durch Filme. Ich weiß nicht wie viele dutzend Filme in denen es um Baseball geht ich schon gesehen habe, aber so ganz habe ich das Spiel immer noch nicht durchschaut. Merkwürdiger Sport...


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

Basketball und Football sind für mich die besten Sportarten der Welt. Baseball ist auch nicht schlecht, obwohl ich mich nicht so sehr damit befasse und im Gegensatz zur NBA und der NFL die MLB auch nicht verfolge.
Die Regeln von Basketball kenne ich alle, ich spiele es nämlich selbst und von Football versteh ich auch das meiste. 

zum PCGames Artikel über Footballregeln
      
Ich finds absolut Klasse das ihr das macht, hat mir sehr gefallen.   

MfG


----------



## PForsberg (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

tze bei American Sport Eishockey zu vergessen ....

Eishockey:
NHL: Colorado Avalanche
DEL: Kölner Haie (verfolgs aber nicht sooo sehr)

Basketball:
NBA: Dallas Maveriks
BBL: TBB Trier

American Football:
NFL: New York Jets
NFLE: Frankfurt Galaxy

Baseball:
MLB: New York Yankees
Regionalliga Trierer Cardinals 

Die Regeln von allen Sportarten hab ich drauf, und wenn es geht spiel ich diese auch so fot wie es geht mit Kumpals zusammen, die genauso Sportbegeistert sind wie ich


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

Ich kenne die Regeln nicht und American Sports interessiert mich auch nicht.


----------



## ananas45 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

[x] Ich interessiere mich nicht dafür, kenne aber die Regeln, wenigstens im gröbsten. 

Basketball find ich schrecklich, Football ist doch was für Memmen, wenn überhaupt dann Rugby  Baseball find ich eig. ganz cool, aber so interessiert bin ich nicht


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

Ich interessiere mich eigentlich nur für Baseball und kenne leider die Regeln nicht so richtig. Jedenfalls ist mir der Sport viel lieber als Fußball.


----------



## DaEngineer (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

[X] Ich interessiere mich nicht dafür und kenne auch die Regeln nicht

Ich meine, hey, ich weiß noch nicht mal genau was Abseits ist


----------



## ananas45 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*



			
				DaEngineer am 13.05.2007 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, hey, ich weiß noch nicht mal genau was Abseits ist


das ist auch Fußball


----------



## FossilZ (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

[X] Das einzige, wofür ich mich hinsichtlich American Sports interessiere, steht nicht in der Liste: Eishockey.


----------



## andy2k4 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*

Hört sich jetzt vielleicht für manchen komisch an, aber Baseball ist die spannenste Sportart überhaupt. Es ist ja so, dass immer etwas passieren kann/muss sogar! (man kann sich ja nicht hinten reinstellen    ). Man hat immer das Duell Batter (Schlagmann) gegen den Pitcher (der der den Ball versucht so zu werfen, dass der Batter ihn nicht treffen kann). 
Mit einer Mannschaft mitzufiebern, bei einem engen Spiel, wenns ins letzte Inning geht ist unbezahlbar.      
Die Regeln hab ich auch drauf. Mit Wikipedia kann man das als Außenstehender nicht unbedingt so gut mitbekommen. Einfach ein PC-Spiel zocken oder dergleichen dann geht das schon. Oder halt im Stream Spiele anschauen (Sopcast).
Die Regeln von Football und Basketball sind mir ebenfalls bekannt.
Man könnte mich als American-Sports Fan bezeichnen.


----------



## Agent-Kiwi (13. September 2007)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für American Sports (Football, Baseball, Basketball) und kennen Sie die Regeln?*



			
				andy2k4 am 14.06.2007 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich jetzt vielleicht für manchen komisch an, aber Baseball ist die spannenste Sportart überhaupt. Es ist ja so, dass immer etwas passieren kann/muss sogar! (man kann sich ja nicht hinten reinstellen    ). Man hat immer das Duell Batter (Schlagmann) gegen den Pitcher (der der den Ball versucht so zu werfen, dass der Batter ihn nicht treffen kann).
> Mit einer Mannschaft mitzufiebern, bei einem engen Spiel, wenns ins letzte Inning geht ist unbezahlbar.
> Die Regeln hab ich auch drauf. Mit Wikipedia kann man das als Außenstehender nicht unbedingt so gut mitbekommen. Einfach ein PC-Spiel zocken oder dergleichen dann geht das schon. Oder halt im Stream Spiele anschauen (Sopcast).
> Die Regeln von Football und Basketball sind mir ebenfalls bekannt.
> Man könnte mich als American-Sports Fan bezeichnen.



Mich auch!   
ich mag Fußball nicht sonderlich, da es sehr, sehr oft langweilig ist und sehr sehr oft überhaupt nichts passiert. Ich hab 9 Jahre lang im Verein gespielt, ich weiß also von was ich rede.
Der Vorteil bei American Sports ist eben die Tatsache, das immer etwas passieren muss, bei Basketball und Icehocky ist das wegen der runterlaufenden Uhr und dem kleinen Spielfeld, beim Baseball und Football ist es eben die Tatsache, das es immer einen direkten Zweikampf gibt.
American Sports sind einfach nur geil.   

MfG


----------

